# Who builds this skiff?



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

IDK the name of that one, but a lot off the Texas guys run those.. 

http://mowdyboats.com/

http://www.dargel.com/skooter/


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

Similar concept. But not sure a dragonfly has been built b

http://www.enviboats.com/the-boats/flats/envi-15-5-flats.html


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Yup, texas made scooter boat. Looks like maybe a 14.5 baby cat. Our lower laguna madre averages 1-2 ft sometimes even a couple inches which is why we run those kinda boats lol.


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks like a shallow sports


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

dargel


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Yeah look up shoalwater baby cat


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

The hull is an older shoalwater. Look up the year 2000 models and you'll see. I model is the 14.5 cat. The model is out of production now though.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

not good in ripples or higher


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

It looks like an older Shoalwater 14.5 Cat, which is out of production. The closest you'll get to that is a Tran Sport Baby Cat. Those boats run in unbelievably skinny water, and can handle a moderate amount of chop very well. It's a popular boat in Texas, especially way down south in the Laguna Madre where it is skinny water (1-2ft) for miles and miles.

They don't pole very well, but they drift straight, and most folks wadefish anyway...and this boat makes wadefishing a breeze.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like it could be fast and stable with my 115hp Merc. That pontoon design looks like it would grab the water like a knife on edge.


----------



## Estill13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jeremy_James said:


> Who builds this skiff? Looks Banshee hybrid.


This boat is a 2009 Shoalwater Cat 14.5. It’s my neighbors boat.


----------

